# Silkie Giants



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

It's been quite a while since I've posted on here, but I just wanted to share a few pictures. My Silkie roo bred with my Jersey Giant hen, and made a couple of adorable babies. I love how they share traits from both breeds. They have the body of a JG and the head & feet of a Silkie. They are 7 weeks old. I have no idea what sex they are yet...but they are happy, healthy, and full of personality!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And if you want to play around developing a large fowl Silkie you've got the beginning.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love their head poofs, sooo adorable!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I bred my white silkies to a mottled breda rooster and got a 5 toed,feathered feet ,blue ear lobed black skin mix. Both are hens, I gave them to a friend of mine, her husband spoils them like crazy


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

They have actually turned out nice looking birds, will be interesting to see how the cockerel develops and looks if there is one amongst them,


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They're adorable!!!I have a bunch of Cochin/EE mixes.They have the fuzzy face and feathered legs/feet and lay green eggs.They're my favorites.I have four surprise chicks now.The youngest is already crowing at seven weeks.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> They're adorable!!!I have a bunch of Cochin/EE mixes.They have the fuzzy face and feathered legs/feet and lay green eggs.They're my favorites.I have four surprise chicks now.The youngest is already crowing at seven weeks.


Wow! Crowing at 7 weeks... he's ambitious! Sounds like beautiful birds!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If you start getting bigger Silkies,I'd be interested.I don't do the smaller breeds but if they came in large or extra large size I would.They are too cute but too small for me.I use to collect my elderly neighbor's Silkie eggs.They would peck her and cause really bad skin tears on her arms.


----------

